# Help for my friend



## steamer (Feb 23, 2009)

Those of you so disposed, If you could, say a prayer tonight for my best buddy, who just had a large tumor removed today. I am waiting for the phone call from his wife regarding prognosis.....he's only 45.

Thanks....

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 23, 2009)

you can count on me dave.

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2009)

Include our thoughts Dave.

Rick


----------



## tel (Feb 23, 2009)

Consider it done.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 23, 2009)

Will do dave.

 Ron


----------



## PhillyVa (Feb 23, 2009)

Will do Dave. I think I know what he's going through...went through the same thing...2 1/2 yrs. ago.  And I think I got off lucky!

Regards

Philly


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Kermit (Feb 23, 2009)

I feel safe in saying that everyone here who reads this thread is with you and your friend in support

love
Kermit


----------



## joeby (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave,

 Our thoughts and hopes for a speedy recovery for your friend.

Kevin


----------



## jack404 (Feb 23, 2009)

on the way

jack


----------



## Maryak (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave,

Thinking of you and your friend and praying for a good result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Wishes,
Bob


----------



## malcolmt (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave
Sincerest prayers for you and your buddy.

Malcolm


----------



## minerva (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave 
my thoughts and prayers are with you ,your friend and his family at this testing time
God Bless

regards terry t


----------



## steamer (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys...

Dave


----------



## gilessim (Feb 24, 2009)

just saw this thread, thoughts and prayers from here in Italy, my sister went through a similar thing last year, she's now fine, best wishes!

Giles


----------



## steamer (Feb 24, 2009)

quote...... "When can I have a Steak?".. ;D


He's got stage 4 and he's not out of the woods by any means....

But I am somewhat optimistic.


Thanks everyone!

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry about your bud. I will light a candle this Sunday.


----------



## steamer (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Steve,

I haven't seen him yet and probably won't for a few days. They want him to recover as fast as possible so that he can start the next phase of his treatment.  It being cold and flu season.....we are ordered to stay away for next few days...family only.

....but that does sound like him!.........I'm relieved....if only a little.

Light away!

Dave


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave, even solders need a quite place to rest, we shall stand guard while he rest and recovers, it is not the end only a new beginning, Lathe Nut


----------



## itowbig (Feb 24, 2009)

i just saw this i gave my prayer . hope & pray for a very speedy recovery


----------



## Paolo (Feb 25, 2009)

Dave 
I'm sorry to ear that but my thoughts and prayers are with you !!!
Paolo


----------



## max corrigan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I feel safe in saying that everyone here who reads this thread is with you and your friend in support
> 
> love
> Kermit



Absolutely i don't often pray but i will this time best wishes and good luck
Max..........


----------



## steamer (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!

They are sending him home tomorrow!...Probably Chemo now, but things are looking distinctly brighter......Thanks to everyone....I really appreciate it!

Dave ( Steamer)


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave,
Speedy recovery to your friend and you hang in there. We're all praying in our own ways for you

Cheers,
Phil


----------

